# Who's your sleeper pick to go far in the Tourney?



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Mine is Notre Dame. They have a bounteful supply of big men in Francis, Latimore, Cornette n Cornette. They also have an experienced, senior PG in Chris Thomas and two great shooters in Falls and Quinn. They aren't deep but they have both inside and outside presences and have lots of talent. I think they could make a run to the Elite Eight. I doubt they make it to the Final Four, but I really believe this team could make it to the Sweet Sixteen and possibly Elite Eight.

Who's your sleeper pick?


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Alabama. I think if they get the right draw they couild go to the final four or final game.

Also think Charlotte could be tricky if things come together.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Mine is Notre Dame. They have a bounteful supply of big men in Francis, Latimore, Cornette n Cornette. They also have an experienced, senior PG in Chris Thomas and two great shooters in Falls and Quinn. They aren't deep but they have both inside and outside presences and have lots of talent. I think they could make a run to the Elite Eight. I doubt they make it to the Final Four, but I really believe this team could make it to the Sweet Sixteen and possibly Elite Eight.
> 
> Who's your sleeper pick?



Notre Dame is really underachieving this season...which means they are great candidate for sleeper. Its like Mizzou a few years ago when they were one of the last teams to get into the tourney and they finally started playing to their potential and made the elite 8.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

Maryland...I just love Caner-Medley's game and Gilchrist is great


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Southern Illinois....


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Right now Georgia Tech would probably get a lower seed somewhere from 6-9, So if Elder stays healty I think they can make the elite 8 maybe even further. Also I like Villanova alot. I can see them reaching the sweet sixteen.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

The same team I pick every year:
Whoever comes out of the MAC.
Except last year, it's worked pretty well.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

NC State. I think they can win it all.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Texas Tech, I never count a Knight team out when it comes to putting together a game plan in a day for the next game.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

If NC State can get in I think they can make some noise. A team with a very good player liek Hodge can steal a couple of games in the tourney.

Villanova looks like they can do some damage as well.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I could see Conference USA having 5 teams this year, and I don't think it's out of the question if all 5 make it to the Sweet 16. Will it happen? Probably not. DePaul, Charlotte, Marquette, Cincinnati, UAB, Memphis, Louisville all have chances to make the tourney but I'll leave UAB, Memphis, and Marquette out. That leaves Louisville, Cincinnati, Charlotte and DePaul in. With the right matchups, they could all make the Sweet 16. And if it can be considered a sleeper pick, I'll have Louisville in my Final 4.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

My Sleeper team so far is Pacific. They are playing great basketball right now and no one is talking about them, just because they are in a Mid Major Conference.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington, Vermont and Wichita State depending on the draw.

Also if the MVC gets a 3rd team in by winning the conference tournament (Northern Iowa, Illinois State or SMS) I think that team can win a first round game. 

I'm hoping the committee doesn't screw up by putting mid-majors against one another or doing another Washington/UAB game, when they basically snuffed out one of the true upset style of teams in the first round.

Why would you put two threats who can knock off top seeds up against one another?


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee.....They almost didn't 2 years ago to Notre Dame, but this year I feel that UWM will win their first round game.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The beating I saw DePaul give Marquete with Travis Diener and Cincy makes me believe they can be a sleeper team.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

My idea of a sleeper is not a team that can just win one first round game, but who can make it to at least the Sweet 16.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Georgia Tech will be strong again now that 
Elder is back.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if texas can start hitting 3s again, they can play with anyone. we'll just have to see if they can get their shot back without tucker inside.

i think teams like maryland, georgia tech, and texas could all make deep runs. they are teams that have lost some games, but they definately have the talent to play with anyone.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> if texas can start hitting 3s again, they can play with anyone. we'll just have to see if they can get their shot back without tucker inside.
> 
> i think teams like maryland, georgia tech, and texas could all make deep runs. they are teams that have lost some games, but they definately have the talent to play with anyone.


I have Texas as an 11 seed right now - they are definetely dangerous in that position. I would not want to be a 6 seed matched up against them.

They defintely have sleeper potential


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> if texas can start hitting 3s again, they can play with anyone. we'll just have to see if they can get their shot back without tucker inside.
> 
> i think teams like maryland, georgia tech, and texas could all make deep runs. they are teams that have lost some games, but they definately have the talent to play with anyone.


No Tucker and no Aldridge, this team is going down round 1, that's if they don't collaspe prior.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> No Tucker and no Aldridge, this team is going down round 1, that's if they don't collaspe prior.


That's possible but Daniel Gibson is maybe the best freshman in the country and if Mike Williams played like the Macdonalds All-American he was then this team could be a whole lot better.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

I agree about Daniel Gibson. I saw him in the OU game, and he looks like he is going to be a star in Austin for a long time.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Don Corleone</b>!
> I agree about Daniel Gibson. I saw him in the OU game, and he looks like he is going to be a star in Austin for a long time.


I think Daniel Gibson is going to go Pro after next season.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> No Tucker and no Aldridge, this team is going down round 1, that's if they don't collaspe prior.


texas hasn't been playing well without them, but i don't think that will be the case. aldridge had been showing improvement, but he still wasn't a very big factor. the guy they miss is tucker, but they wouldn't be playing well right now even with him. you'd think that when tucker and aldridge went out, the rebounding and inside game would be the problem, but the problem has been outside shooting and turnovers.

if you go back to the ou game, texas was close in rebounds but shot 16.7% from 3 and only lost by 4 on the road. then beating tech at home they got hot and shot 66.7% from 3. texas outrebounded kansas but had 20 turnovers and shot 17.4% from 3. then against iowa state they shot 20% from 3. against colorado, they finally shot a decent % again but had 15 turnovers to colorado's 5. then against kansas state, they had 13 turnovers to k state's 5.

sure losing tucker and aldridge was big, but that's not losing the games. they still have buckman, klotz, and williams on the inside. not being able to hit shots and not taking care of the ball is how texas is losing games. all it takes is a couple more wins to get the confidence back and texas could be a very dangerous team in march.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

A couple of more sleeper teams are Iowa State and Texas Tech. I think both teams can get into the tournment and suprise a lot of people.


----------



## gony4983 (Oct 31, 2003)

George Washington. No doubt. Just ask Maryland and Michigan State fans how they fared against us. And barring two buzzer-beater losses at home we would easily be top 20 (probably top 15).


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

My Georgetown Hoyas are definitely a sleeper. Nobody's talking about these guys, but they've quietly put together an 8-3 record in the Big East (16-6 overall). These guys beat Pitt, and took Syracuse to OT before they fell. Still, they haven't received the respect they deserve. Villanova, 5-5 in the Big East, is ranked #25 and Georgetown is yet to be ranked this season. I'm telling you, if Georgetown's guys come together at tourney time, this team could go far.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gony4983</b>!
> George Washington. No doubt. Just ask Maryland and Michigan State fans how they fared against us. And barring two buzzer-beater losses at home we would easily be top 20 (probably top 15).


Make sure you make the tournament first before worrying about where you should be ranked nationally.

I have them as an 11 seed. They need to be careful down the stretch.


----------



## gony4983 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Make sure you make the tournament first before worrying about where you should be ranked nationally.


GW lost 3 games in January, two of which were buzzer-beaters. They had a tough stretch. People got down on GDub for not living up to the "IT" team hype, but their play of late seems to signify they're back and to be honest, they're right where everyone expected them to be, if not a little underrated right now.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gony4983</b>!
> 
> 
> GW lost 3 games in January, two of which were buzzer-beaters. They had a tough stretch. People got down on GDub for not living up to the "IT" team hype, but their play of late seems to signify they're back and to be honest, they're right where everyone expected them to be, if not a little underrated right now.


Go ahead and deny your a bubble team then. Fact of the matter is wins against ****ty teams do very little to take you off the bubble. Your barely in now - lose 2 more games against subpar opponent (by definition A-10 team is subpar this year) and you will likely be going to the NIT.

With their quality wins it will seem unfair. But then again GW only has 3 wins against top 100 teams.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

My sleeper to make some noise an upset or two would be UMKC.

My sleeper for team that has a chance to make it to the Final Four is 'Nova


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't like being a homer, but I have to mention Nevada. 19-5, 12-2 in league, undefeated on the road in league. Maybe Saturday's game against Vermont will say something.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I also like Pacific as a sleeper


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Iowa St. has a chance to go far in the tourney. I don't know if yall qualify them as a sleeper team anymore, but I think they still do. Curtis Stinson, as much as I hate him, is a true player, and Homan is good as well. They have a very good team and have beaten some good Big 12 teams(Kansas, Texas etc) this year. Look out for them in the tourney.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

You can call this a homer pick but it really isnt...

I think that if LSU remains in the tournament they can really surprise a lot of teams. LSU is that scary team that you face in your life that you dont know who's going to show up. Are you going to face the LSU that beat down Mississippi St. twice and soundly controlled the game vs Florida? OR are you going to face the LSU that lost to Southern Mississippi and Houston? Thats the thing you dont know. If the LSU team that works the ball into Bass and Davis show up some teams are going to be caught off guard. I just dont trust John Brady's coaching to much so it should most likely be the latter.


----------



## icemchine9 (Nov 30, 2004)

After watching the UVM-Nevada game I think both teams could win a game or 2 in the tourny.

Fazekas could do it by himself-the kid is amazing.

Vermont can win if Sorrentine shoots well giving balance to Coppenrath.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

^ Sorrentine's speed and quickness, is INCREDIBLE. Coupled with the fact that he was lights out for large parts of the game, I was highly impressed.


----------

